
Teen boys rated their female classmates based on looks. The girls fought back - howard941
https://www.washingtonpost.com/lifestyle/2019/03/26/teen-boys-rated-their-female-classmates-based-looks-girls-fought-back/
======
kazinator
_“I feel it when walking home from school, I get catcalled by a man in a truck
who repeatedly asks me to get in his car, and follows me home when I don’t,”
said Rose Frank, one of the senior girls_

That's a creep committing a crime: soliciting a minor.

